# Music lovers: the rare music ID thread



## the-royal-mail (Dec 11, 2009)

This seems to be a very active forum of relatively well-rounded individuals. There are some songs I taped from the radio back in the 1980s and early 1990s. Those tapes have largely degraded in quality today and I've got most of the tunes I want on CD as well as mp3 format for playing through winamp. But there are some songs that got away and I never figured out who they were sung by. I would like to find out who sang these songs. I've been trying to figure it out for years. I've tried punching the lyrics into google and came up empty. I also posted to '80s music forums and came up empty. So this is another attempt. *Chorus bolded*. Can you identify these songs?

1. "I was branded by *just one kiss*...." almost sounds like Jesse Winchester.

2. "How can anybody treat a friend that way, *It's not love* to me oh no not to me, every night there's tears, seems like it's been going on for years...."


----------



## m3s (Apr 3, 2010)

Find somebody with a smartphone - Shazam can easily name any radio song.


----------



## the-royal-mail (Dec 11, 2009)

BTW, the version of Just One Kiss mentioned above was NOT Alannah Myles, Exile, Carl Carlton, The Cure, Maria Vidal or Nick Carter. Their songs by that name are completely different, not at all the same song. My version is a nice, easy going song, soft rock, possibly AM Radio or CanCon.


----------



## ddkay (Nov 20, 2010)

If you have a microphone you can try to sing or hum the song on http://www.midomi.com/


----------



## mesaana14 (Apr 4, 2009)

2. Shari Ulrich. Title: It's not love


----------



## the-royal-mail (Dec 11, 2009)

Shari Ulrich is a great suggestion and that could very well be her! The song is certainly in her style. I can't seem to find any lyrics online so I have emailed through her website to see if I can get the lyrics directly to verify that's the song I am looking for. Shari has a great voice. I have her greatest hits CD already.

Any ideas on the other song? It almost sounds like Cher but that song (just one kiss) seems to be coming up empty everywhere I look. Hopefully someone can come up with it. I tried humming or singing the tune in that website but that came up empty also.


----------



## mesaana14 (Apr 4, 2009)

I have the lyrics for Shari Ulrich's song. If you do a Google search for the following (including the double quotes):
"anybody treat a friend"
your first hit is the lyrics (but the page itself doesn't give you her name, which is why I'm giving you the search terms so you can see the Google result... you'll see what I mean).

I'm coming up empty on the second one, unfortunately...


----------



## the-royal-mail (Dec 11, 2009)

You were right! Shari Ulrich it is! I emailed her through her website and got a fast response confirming your assertion. I will be ordering the CD today.

Thanks mesaana14!


----------



## the-royal-mail (Dec 11, 2009)

Anyone else have any rare music they want identified? Note this is a public thread.


----------



## Toronto.gal (Jan 8, 2010)

I did, but my memory is better than yours it seems, so I figured it out all on my own. 

While driving home a couple of days ago, I heard an old song on the radio, but by the time I got home & wanted to listen to it again, I had promptly forgotten all the lyrics.

Anyway, the title just came to me this morning: "Stumblin' in."

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bYl3GtGFky8


----------



## the-royal-mail (Dec 11, 2009)

The Internet is a tremendous resource for figuring out music but you won't find every answer. I remember in the old days going into CD shops and talking to people, it was nearly impossible to figure out a lot of the less trendy stuff. It's like unless it was a top 10 hit, people forget about it as soon as it stops being played on the radio. Esp after 20 years or more. In my own case I had recorded my favourites from the radio and while I still have those mix tapes, they have largely degraded today and I don't even think I can play them anymore. So I'm trying to figure out the songs I liked the best and want to obtain in a newer, better format before too much more time passes.


----------



## Claybricks (Jan 13, 2012)

the-royal-mail said:


> This seems to be a very active forum of relatively well-rounded individuals. There are some songs I taped from the radio back in the 1980s and early 1990s. Those tapes have largely degraded in quality today and I've got most of the tunes I want on CD as well as mp3 format for playing through winamp. But there are some songs that got away and I never figured out who they were sung by. I would like to find out who sang these songs. I've been trying to figure it out for years. I've tried punching the lyrics into google and came up empty. I also posted to '80s music forums and came up empty. So this is another attempt. *Chorus bolded*. Can you identify these songs?
> 
> 1. "I was branded by *just one kiss*...." almost sounds like Jesse Winchester.
> 
> 2. "How can anybody treat a friend that way, *It's not love* to me oh no not to me, every night there's tears, seems like it's been going on for years...."





















Song #1

Dixon House - Just One Kiss {1981}

Album: Masked Madness

Note: This song was released as a single 45 and included on the Masked Madness album.



Dan


----------



## the-royal-mail (Dec 11, 2009)

Hey Dan! For some reason I had missed your reply earlier on. I looked into your suggestion and that was exactly the song I was looking for! *Thanks so much* for your help with this one!!!


----------

